# Loving The Look Of This



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Dont know the brand well but I love the look of this.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Don't really like the watch but i look at all your posts just to see those bouncing boobs!!


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL Cheers for that then 

Its made by Zeno and just like the colour.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Zeno are pretty well regarded - not got one myself, but they seem to source a wide range of movements from Citizen and ETA amongst others... I quite like that, it's got the look of a (green) Longines Hydroconquest about it. Any idea of the price?


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

They have all gone for sub Â£100 in the past.

Other Zenos I have seen have been well over Â£200

I like the green too.


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

it's quite nice and if it is under Â£100 you can't go too wrong


----------

